# Abbado's Mozart symphonies...



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

As I'm listening again to the second release on the series of recordings of Mozart's last symphonies by Abbado and the Orchestra Mozart, I fail to understand some of the acclaim this album (and its predecessor) has received in some of the press. Granted, a few reviews have been negative (I tend to agree with these ones) but the album has also gotten a lot of praise. I read a review where it was said that this was "Mozart adept to our times". Yes, the times when classical music is less popular than ever I guess. Because nowhere have I ever heard such a dead, emotion-less, mannerism-ridden, anemic version of Mozart's glorious last 4 works, especially # 40. Opinions?


----------

